# najas question



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know a morphological character to distinguish _Najas guadelupensis _from _Najas flexilis_? So something that isn't too much influenced by growing conditions and preferably not flower morphology?

Regards to all, 
Paul


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Seeds would be best, but according to this, the leaf sheaths can be helpful. 
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=1&taxon_id=121596


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

If I read it carefully this helps betwene graminea and guadelupensis, but not to distinguish either one from flexilis? 

Do you know of any trick to get these plants to flower and form seed ... ?


----------

